# PT100 4Leitertechnik



## kralli (22 August 2005)

Kennt jemand eine günstige Möglichkeit ein 4Leiter PT100 Signal auf 0-10V zu konvertieren?

mfg Kralli


----------



## Kojote (22 August 2005)

Was heisst günstige Art?

Um einen Wandler kommt Du nicht herum, da ein PT100
nicht linear ist :? 

Wandler gibts z.B. von Phoenix
oder einfach mal bei www.rsonline.de
nachsehen

Gruß

Kojote


----------



## kralli (22 August 2005)

Mit "günstig" dachte ich an eine Nicht-Phoenix-Lösung. 
Wir benötigen bis zu 12 Kanäle und da ist Phoenix und Konsorten doch etwas teuer.
Ich kenne 2 Kanal-Wandler die kosten unter 50,00 EUR aber die können nur 3Leitertechnik.


----------



## Heinz (22 August 2005)

Hallo,
je nach der geforderten GEnauigkeit und Messbereich könnte man eine Schaltung basteln.

Ich würde einen MU nehmen. Einfach anklemmen und geht....


----------



## kralli (22 August 2005)

Einen "MU"?
Mir will im Moment grad nicht einfallen was das ist, peinlich.


----------



## Heinz (22 August 2005)

Hallo,
Sorry MU = Messumformer..


----------



## volker (22 August 2005)

Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> Um einen Wandler kommt Du nicht herum, da ein PT100
> nicht linear ist :?



das ist sicherlich richtig.

aber es kommt drauf an wie genau man das haben will.
wenn man sich mal die kurve ansieht, so ist das im bereich von -20 bis +350 vertretbar.
eine exceldatei mit werten und kurve des pt100 liegt auf meiner hp unter sps\sonstige


----------



## old_willi (22 August 2005)

Hallo,

versuch es mal hier:
http://www.adamczewski.com/deutsch/prodf.htm
Da gibt es 4- Kanal Wandler, aber auch nur in 3-Leiter.
Die 4-Leiter sind 1-kanalig.


----------



## knabi (22 August 2005)

Normalerweise klemmst Du einfach die Vierleiter-PT100 eben nur mit 3 Leitern an, denn im Inneren ist ja eh jeder PT100 nur ein Zweileiter. So habe ich das auch schon gemacht, den vierten Draht mit dem dritten zusammenklemmen...


----------



## Unreal (22 August 2005)

Servus,

soweit ich weiss hat Phönix jetzt neue Meßumformer speziell für 
Pt100-Sensoren
http://www.phoenixcontact.com/de/index_1024.htm
ich glaube die sind um einiges preiswerter (hab die Preise aber im 
Moment nicht da)

MfG Unreal


----------



## MRT (27 August 2005)

Hallo!

Von ABB gibts Kopftransmitter die können alles, PT 100 und Thermoelement in 2, 3 oder 4 Leiter Schaltung und 0-20 mA, 4-20mA oder 0-10V, 2-10V. Die kannst auch im Kopf vom PT 100 einbauen, allerdings musst du die mit dem PC einstellen. Preis weiß ich leider auch keinen!


----------

